# [OT] A Public Apology



## Talath (Apr 22, 2003)

After Piratecat closed my last thread, I felt bad. Let me explain my reasoning.

When I troll, I figure most people see through them. If they don't, they get swept along until they see it as it is and then go "Talath you bugger  ". But, some people might not feel that way. And some people get angry and frustrated. And well, that's not my intention.

It isn't an excuse for my actions. And well, I would like to apologize: I am sorry for making you viewers angry by my trolling. And I make a promise to you all and the moderators, I will not troll again. The last thing I want to do is make people angry at me, or make a mod put his foot down because no mod likes doing that. 

Piratecat, Eric, and everyone else, I am sorry.


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2003)

Just for that, your face will be used as a model for an NPC of ill doings in a future CMG product...


----------



## Wormwood (Apr 22, 2003)

Dude, you got me.

Not many trolls in these parts do.

I'll accept your apology if you accept my congratulations.


----------



## Bendris Noulg (Apr 22, 2003)

Hmmm...  I didn't think it was a troll either.  Of course, I didn't think your were serious, but I didn't take it as a "troll".


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2003)

Remove the _Stone of Shame_...











*Attach the Stone of Triumph!*

Ritual #1 -  All StoneCutters must take a Leap of Faith. If you survive this five-story plunge, your character will be proven. 
Ritual #2 -  The Crossing of the Desert. 
Ritual #3 -  The Unblinking Eye. 
Ritual #4 -  Wreck of the Hesperus. 
Ritual #5 -  The Paddling of the Swollen Ass, with paddles


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks for the apology, Talath!  Accepted, and the incident is forgotten.   There's a difference between jester-ing and trolling, and I appreciate you staying on this side of the line. 

But I'll move this to Meta.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 22, 2003)

For my milage, I thought it was hilarious. 10 points! 

I don't think it should've been closed, since it was (in the end) harmless, too. But then, I'm not a mod, and far be it from me to cast judgement on the infalliable actions of the P-kitty, lest I end up cursed like Clay. 

Anyhoo, I liked it. Worth the clunk, I'd say.

And the apology shows goodness within.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 22, 2003)

Talath...you wuss.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 22, 2003)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *For my milage, I thought it was hilarious. 10 points!
> 
> I don't think it should've been closed, since it was (in the end) harmless, too. But then, I'm not a mod, and far be it from me to cast judgement on the infalliable actions of the P-kitty, lest I end up cursed like Clay.
> *




 what the heck is that supposed to mean? i am not some kind of *cough cough* i haven't *cough choke* i....i.....*gasp*


----------



## diaglo (Apr 22, 2003)

Bendris Noulg said:
			
		

> *Hmmm...  I didn't think it was a troll either.  Of course, I didn't think your were serious, but I didn't take it as a "troll". *




ditto


----------



## Irda Ranger (Apr 22, 2003)

The thread caught me for a moment, but it was dead before I could post anything.

I thought it was really well done, and quite funny.

P-kitty probably did it a real service though. It could have gotten quite stale quite fast. Now it is preserved forever in its funniest form.

Irda Ranger

ps - I don't think the apology was real though. I think it's just a troll.


----------



## Airwolf (Apr 22, 2003)

I must say, I loved it.  I haven't been caught that deep in troll since Bugaboo and his claim of charging players for his services as a DM.  

I give it a 9.9 (because there is no such thing as a perfet 10  )


----------



## Talath (Apr 22, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *Talath...you wuss. *




That sir, was uncalled for. Can you try posting something constructive instead? 



> _Originally posted by Irda Ranger_
> *ps - I don't think the apology was real though. I think it's just a troll. *




I assure you, it is a sincere apology. Your accuasation that this apology is a troll, is insulting.


----------



## Irda Ranger (Apr 23, 2003)

Talath said:
			
		

> *I assure you, it is a sincere apology. Your accuasation that this apology is a troll, is insulting. *




Well, you're either trolling me now, or you're really lousy at spotting trolls yourself. 

I never doubted your apology.

Not that you had to apologize to me. I thought it was great, and wasn't hurt by it at all.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 23, 2003)

I bought it hook, line and sinker.  Talathhopper, your Troll Fu is strong.

I also thought it was very funny, and don't see the need to apologise.  Of course, my time on political forums means that I consider a real Troll to at least contain some form of serious bigotry, so I'm gentle in my Troll-sense.


----------

